# Baby Changing Station/Dresser



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Finally go some decent weather so I could finish spraying the door and drawer fronts for my latest project - a baby changing station my daughter requested. Her son was born Dec 22. With more than our share of krummy weather, I couldn't finish it, but delivered it anyway the following weekend. 

She picked out the hardware and we installed the four drawer fronts and the door yesterday. The hinges on the door are Blum soft close. The drawers have full extension and soft close action.

I built the project using birch for the face frame, door and drawer fronts, and for the changing guard also. Baltic Birch plywood was used for the top and sides. I used regular birch for the bottom and the divider.

To get some red tint into the finish, I sprayed all exterior pieces with some antique red cherry dye, then followed that up with Black Cherry. Finally, several coats of clear polyurethane (satin finish) were applied.

On a side note, I have been learning how to use Sketchup. This project was first designed in Sketchup so I could show her and her husband what the thing would look like. I built it according to the cut list I generated from the dimensions.

I am pretty happy about the way it turned out. and they are also. The little feller is doing great. Another grandson to spoil! 

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Nice work Mike - you're really good at this!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few construction pics.

The drawers have half blind dovetails on the front and regular rabbet joints at the rear.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice work as usual. This project came just in time as my son and I are about to start a major project ourselves. It answered a few questions that I had. Thanks, Steven


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

You do some fine work sir!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish I had seen this a couple of months ago. My first grandson was born this past Thursday and we bought them one of these as a gift. 

I thought briefly about building one but just didn't have the time to think it through.

That looks at least as good as the one we paid too much for. Nice job Gramps.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your bigger project now is to pass your wood working talent to the grandson.That is beautiful work.


----------

